# Install Softwares



## ramakrishna (Oct 6, 2012)

How to install Softwares in FreeBSD 9.0 with out Internet connection?


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 6, 2012)

dvd/usb stick has collection of packages, use them.
or
Download packages and their dependencies (easier sounds that done) to some media, that you can access from your PC later. (I've really have no idea how to do this best)

any way pkg_add(1) is your fiend


EDIT:
oh, you can also use ports-sysutils/bpkg to backup all currenty installed packages on system that has FreeBSD installed (unless it's using ports-sysutils/pkgng, in which case you need to use pkg). Then copy that to you usb stick and install those packages on your PC (this also can be painful because of minor version resolution problems, it will work, however you might need to pkg_add -f few times)

Last but not least, you can simply clone FreeBSD from another system 


Anyway, it's best to have internet, or prebuild packages that you know you can install


----------

